# Painter eaters



## MAPainting (Aug 16, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever used a paint eater, and how they worked. Also i'm working on the exterior of a 75 year old house and there is alot of scaling that has been painted over and won't scrape off. Just wondering if anyone has ever used something like MH patch to try to even this out and if so how it worked. Or any other methods to make the scaling look better


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

how many houses have you painted?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Ahhh, I thought we were going to see some Purple People Eaters! Or maybe just their cousins the Painter Eaters!


----------



## MAPainting (Aug 16, 2008)

I've painted 10-20. I worked for a professional painter for 7 years, and learned a lot from him, we did a lot of old houses, and restorations, although i remember trying to sand down these rough looking sections or grind them out but it always seemed to still look funny. I just started working for myself a year ago, and i found this message board, and i'm eager to learn new things. This will be my 4th exterior since working for myself, but most of these were staining or newer houses. I just thought someone here could give me some insight. I'm trying to make everything i do look perfect, and thought this would be a great place to learn new things. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Paint eater is ok. I'd rather use a good random orbital sander and heavy (60 grit) paper. It's a personal preferance. You may want to look at XIM products. They have a primer that applies heavy and supposedly smoothes out the uneven look of alligatored paint. Never used it but it gets good feedback. Somebody on this site has used it and will give some feedback.

Here's a link to XIM

http://www.peelbond.com/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Paint eater is ok. I'd rather use a good random orbital sander and heavy (60 grit) paper. It's a personal preferance. You may want to look at XIM products. They have a primer that applies heavy and supposedly smoothes out the uneven look of alligatored paint. Never used it but it gets good feedback. Somebody on this site has used it and will give some feedback.
> 
> Here's a link to XIM
> 
> http://www.peelbond.com/


:yes: .... I like it but the disks can start to be pricey ....first time I used it I almost lost a nipple. On a ladder and turned to talk to one of my guys and the dam think sucked up my shirt ....nipple got wrenched....I had to uplug it to turn it off. When I untangled my shirt hair went flyin out everywhere and my nipple looked like I had breast fed a bull ...not fun.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> :yes: .... I like it but the disks can start to be pricey ....first time I used it I almost lost a nipple. On a ladder and turned to talk to one of my guys and the dam think sucked up my shirt ....nipple got wrenched....I had to uplug it to turn it off. When I untangled my shirt hair went flyin out everywhere and my nipple looked like I had breast fed a bull ...not fun.


Dude

Of all the members here, you are not the first on my list to start talking about your n i p p l e s...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

you wanna see a pic of it?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh man. Those things can get away from ya. I have been using them but they seem to break every couple of weeks. I warranty them but you are still out the down time. You can get the same discs for other tools. For alligatoring, peelbond like they said.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

MA, make sure you wear a particle mask at minimum, especially if you're power sanding. If the house is that old it will have 1 or 2 coats of lead based paint. It is best to leave it alone unless its peeling. As far as XIM's PEELBOND, the stuff is awesome. You might consider brushing a coat or two of it over the worst spots. It will do wonders to fill in the "stair stepping". Not a perfect cure, but a great product.
Stick with a lower sheen for a finish. Flat or eggshell/low luster. This will help hide the uneven areas whereas gloss paints will tend to highlight it.

Good luck!


----------



## MAPainting (Aug 16, 2008)

*Xim*

That XIM stuff is awsome, a little expensive but good thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAPainting said:


> That XIM stuff is awsome, a little expensive but good thanks


So, did you try it or just saw the cool stuff on the website?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We keep a gallon of peelbond in the truck at all times..


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I keep two 5ers in my garage. Its expensive and it doesn't cover very far as it is so thick, but it holds really well and makes things look much nicer. Its fun to wow customers on how nice you can make things look with out too much prep work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I never used it. Will give it a shot now that some disreputable painters I respect have given it a thumbs up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well... thanks


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :yes: .... I like it but the disks can start to be pricey ....first time I used it I almost lost a nipple. On a ladder and turned to talk to one of my guys and the dam think sucked up my shirt ....nipple got wrenched....I had to uplug it to turn it off. When I untangled my shirt hair went flyin out everywhere and my nipple looked like I had breast fed a bull ...not fun.


:lol: Damn, NEPS that's one of the funniest things I've ever read . . . My first day ever working for a real painter, I was up on a roof, stretched out on a ladder, sanding with a makita disc sander. The makita catches an edge and flies right out of my hands, off the roof all the way down to the ground and lands on the grass behind my boss who was walking past. He never realized it happened. My co-worker couldn't stop laughing. I was so mad at myself. But I guess it could be worse, could have tangled my nipple!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Paint eater is ok. I'd rather use a good random orbital sander and heavy (60 grit) paper. It's a personal preferance. You may want to look at XIM products. They have a primer that applies heavy and supposedly smoothes out the uneven look of alligatored paint. Never used it but it gets good feedback. Somebody on this site has used it and will give some feedback.
> 
> Here's a link to XIM
> 
> http://www.peelbond.com/


Same here, the orbital is my preference. I had been given a Paint Eater by a HO about 3 years ago, it is still in the box, never been opened. 

I also use Peelbond and have a 5'ver in my truck. I have before and after shots of spraying peelbond on some gables. I am just waiting for the HO to finish up with his project before I post the final shots (shooting postponed).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You should take it out J. They work great for stripping wood but you have to be careful not to eat up the wood. You can cause some real damage if your not careful. .... to you nipples too!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint eater titty twister?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

mapainting,,,ive got 3 paint eaters,,and have been through about a dozen heads,,,i rarely use them,,,most of their service has been on sills, and fuzzy/furry clapboards,,and removing/flattening suckers.

i purchased mine for a really nice white barn,,,,primed and 2 coats duration

dress them up on a sidewalk/concrete for some extra life

they wont do anything for gatoring

they have their place in prepwork, but not a cure all


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Peel Bond question. Not that I'm gonna do any old 3 story clapboard houses at my age, but I went to their website and had a question or 2. It looks like it works great, but can only be topcoated with Latex. What do you do if you use it as a spot leveler and the house has 4/6 coats of oil on it. Do you have to use a universal primer over the latex you put over it? Like I said, not gonna do it, but was trying to get some points of view in case it comes up while I'm on Jeopardy....Alex, paint for 2000. pd


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

i got 2 paint eaters, one broke the first day, the other is still working, i like it since i dont have to watch my crew too hard since they dont gouge the wood as much as a regular orbital


----------

